# Hair on back standing up



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Since this morning Baileys hair along her spine has been standing up. She's eating, drinking, peeing, and pooing normal. She seems a little I "off"! She's been pretty calm and quiet. Her gums are normal color. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Well she's seems fine now. Fur is down and playing with toys. Chis are so confusing sometimes!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think sometimes they just like to make us worry.
Glad she is doing okay now.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I think sometimes they just like to make us worry.
> Glad she is doing okay now.


I agree! My husband and I always worry about everything with both our pups! Especially Bailey, she just seems more fragile.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe she was stressed? My bloodhound gets her feathers all in a ruffle sometimes, clear down her back and wider strip at her tail end. She eventually shakes it off, it's like she gets riled up about something.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Those hairs are called their hackles. They could have been raised because she was nervous, excited, alert, or even cold. Maybe she was just cold this morning.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Those hairs are called their hackles. They could have been raised because she was nervous, excited, alert, or even cold. Maybe she was just cold this morning.


My girl gets a thin strip of hair standing up when she is nervous or cold...like when we get goosebumps and our hair stands on end. Just a little something to keep you on your toes, with love from your chi


----------

